# WDL demo in Cardiff 5th June



## Clint Iguana (Mar 28, 2010)

> *UAF press release*
> attention: News desk
> date: Thursday 25th March 2010
> embargo: For immediate release
> ...



More info on the 'court' here


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 28, 2010)

If only the MAC and the FWA were still around to defend Wales from these unionist bastards.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2010)

already a thread but!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 28, 2010)

ah yes... but that is an EDL thread, not WDL


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2010)

factionalism!


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Mar 28, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> ah yes... but that is an EDL thread, not WDL



you really think they exist?


----------



## lewislewis (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm. Quoting Peter Hain in the press release opposing it defeats the object. His politics have helped the growth of fascism, arguably.

Still, a broad front response will be needed. They will be outnumbered and opposed, hopefully.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 31, 2010)

> unions have become more powerful, more influential and more militant in the political sphere, this is where vested interests infringe upon a democratic political platform, so much so that democracy seems to be ebbing away right before our eyes and its replacement………COMMUNISM!!!!
> Great Britain doesn’t do Communism, it never has, yet Communists are afforded more influence and more power as the Labour party look to fund its upcoming election campaign. This is a sad reflection of the corrupt political climate we live in here in the UK.
> It is no secret that the Labour party is affiliated to Unite, recently the Labour party have been exposed for taking monies from this militant Union. Since Gordon Brown became the Labour party’s leader and current prime minister he has taken a staggering 11 million pounds from Unites militant coffers, people such as Charlie Whelan and Tony Woodley are now allowed to roam the corridors of power in the houses of parliament because they have been given parliamentary passes! No guessing as to the reasons why they have such privileged access to the corridors of power! Is it any wonder that half of the Labour cabinet are bankrolled by Unite? You can see a more in-depth article from The Sun here….”
> 
> EDL website, frontpage, 29 / 3/ 10.


http://barrykade.wordpress.com/2010...nd-embark-on-anti-union-red-baiting-witchunt/


Given Cardiff's historic and diverse black communities, i think these fascist thugs will be chased out of town if they dare show their faces.


----------



## revlon (Mar 31, 2010)

from the casuals united site:



> The WDL’S first Welsh demo in Swansea was badly organised, and certain people attended and made idiots of themselves, seig heiling at the Communists, which forced a lot of potential supporters to walk away.
> 
> The seig heilers have been “spoken to” they say they are not nazis, they didnt really understand what this movement was all about and were doing it simply to piss off the lefties. Also Cardiff City fans had been warned if they attended they would be attacked over football, and the whole thing was a shambles. Football wont come into this demo, and Swansea organisers arent involved.
> 
> Please note that Jeff Marsh is NO LONGER an organiser



from the edl website front page:



> The EDL know that unions have a part to play to protect workers’ rights, to ensure that employees are treated fairly in the workplace.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol. And another lol. If the Saeson went full on Nazi (as if) Wales would never succumb.


----------



## Karac (Apr 3, 2010)

"The WDL’S first Welsh demo in Swansea was badly organised, and certain people attended and made idiots of themselves, seig heiling at the Communists"
Well the second one in Wrexham wasnt so hot either-a dozen blokes from Bolton waving English flags outside a pub singing "We want our country back-we want our country back" whilst bemused shoppers hurried past.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2010)

and your point Karac?


----------



## Karac (Apr 3, 2010)

My point is the WDL doesnt really exist-i dont know about the Swansea demo but the Wrexham one was just bussed in EDL.
The EDL is basically the far right re-creating a street army now the BNP has gone "legit'


----------



## Ben Bore (Apr 7, 2010)

They should take the Church of England's idea and rebrand their Welsh branch 'The Defense League *in* Wales '


----------

